# Towing - flat line or dolly



## Jim Statlick (May 4, 2015)

Looking at purchasing 31' Class C and want to tow either a Honda 2007 CRV or 2011 Element. What is best way to tow, free rolling with tow bar or using tow dolly? Using dolly gives option to bring either vehicle without having to fit them with tow bar equipment. Besides being difficult to back up which I think would be for both ways what are the pro's & con's.


----------



## C Nash (May 4, 2015)

Jim, The only way for is 4 down.  Some cgs have limited area to store a dolly.  A ggod dolly will cost as much as brackets.  You can save by installing yourself...4 down just easier to hook but JMO. Yes, the tow dolly lets you tow vehickles that cannot be towed 4 down.  others that like the dolly can give advice.  Welcome to the forum


----------



## Jim Statlick (May 4, 2015)

Thanks for the feedback. Being a newbi and having 2 front wheel drive vehicles I have to question what's best.  By Going 4 down what impact is there on the drive train of the vehicle being pulled? If I go 4D what should I be looking at in a tow bar as I see so many features?


----------

